

Alex Tabarrok: Insiders, Outsiders and Unemployment   - cwan
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/02/insiders-outsiders-and-unemployment.html

======
rg
Moreover, Brad DeLong writes of this blog entry, "I endorse almost everything
Alex Tabarrok Says Here" [http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/02/i-endorse-
almost-every...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/02/i-endorse-almost-
everything-alex-tabarrok-says-here.html)

------
tehgeekmeister
this is exactly the wrong approach to solving this problem. scary.

